# Here's one for ya!...:)



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Not the best pic...but....

This was taken today 11/29



















Frank....
If you want a better one for your archives...let me know...
Cheers!


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

one more...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Oooo pretty


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is one species I'd definitely love to own someday.
Where did you get him?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P. careospinus?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> P. careospinus?


Either that or a Macu

beautiful fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> P. careospinus?


Either that or a Macu

beautiful fish
[/quote]

I'm thinking that too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

absoulutly gorgeous looking fish


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I would say it's a pristobrycon maculipinnis


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gerrad said:


> I would say it's a pristobrycon maculipinnis


That pic's actually a misidentification from long ago. It's a P.careospinus in that picture but because it was never seen alive it was identified as P.macullipinnis.

The pics of the topicstarter however show less circular spots then those on a P.careospinus so I'd believe it's a P.macullipinnus.

Beautyful


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

maculipinnis


----------

